# Dubbio Emerge

## canduc17

Scusate, sarà l'inesperienza...ma perchè se faccio 

```
emerge -f ati-drivers
```

mi scarica tutto senza dare nessun messaggio di errore, e poi, quando faccio 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 scopro che mi mancano ben 32 pacchetti e precisamente questi:

```
libXvMC-1.0.2.tar.bz2

xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0.tar.bz2

xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0.tar.bz2

xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3.tar.bz2

xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5.tar.bz2

xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2.tar.bz2

xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0.tar.bz2

xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5.tar.bz2

```

Dove sbaglio?!

----------

## Scen

Non ho ben capito dove sta il problema:

se dai

```

emerge -pv ati-drivers

```

cosa ti viene restituito?

----------

## ^Stefano^

```
       --fetchonly (-f short option)

              Instead of doing any package building, just perform fetches for

              all packages (main package as well as all dependencies.) When

              used in combination with --pretend all the SRC_URIs will be

              displayed multiple mirrors per line, one line per file.

```

----------

## skakz

forse ti confondi con la verifica dei checksums.. quella cmq la fa ogni volta che fai partire emerge..

----------

## canduc17

Per Scen: facendo 

```
emerge -pv ati-drivers 
```

 ora mi dice che non manca niente, perchè ho scaricato i pacchetti mancati su un altro pc  (su quello dove ho gentoo non ho la rete, riesco a scaricare solo quando sono a casa da amici magnanimi con ADSL) e li ho messi a manazza in /usr/portage/distfiles.

Per ^Stefano^: appunto, dice che scarica i pacchetti e le relative dipendenze (cosa che con me non ha fatto se mi mancavano tutti quei pacchetti!)

Per darkdude: la verifica dei checksum posso immaginare cosa sia (verificare l'integrità del pacchetto scaricato?), ma non credo centri con il mio dubbio...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ^Stefano^: appunto, dice che scarica i pacchetti e le relative dipendenze (cosa che con me non ha fatto se mi mancavano tutti quei pacchetti!)
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   Hai ragione, scusa il post inutile   :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

comunque dovresti settare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS, perchÃ© in questa maniera ti installi tutti i driver per tutte le schede video esistenti e non credo che ti servano.

----------

## canduc17

Ok, questo è interessante, non lo sapevo.

Io ho una ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 e scorrendo questo, non mi sembra di aver letto di questa variabile...Come si configura?

Ma il mio problema esula dal driver ATI, è più generale, vale per tutti i pacchetti.

Perchè con 

```
emerge -f [pacchetto_x]
```

 non mi vengono scaricate anche tutte le dipendenze?!

----------

## Luca89

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ok, questo ï¿½ interessante, non lo sapevo.
> 
> Io ho una ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 e scorrendo questo, non mi sembra di aver letto di questa variabile...Come si configura?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ma il mio problema esula dal driver ATI, ï¿½ piï¿½ generale, vale per tutti i pacchetti.
> 
> Perchï¿½ con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Con tutti i pacchetti ti fa questo comportamento? Non credo, quelle che hai indicato prima non sono dipendenze di ati-drivers, ma di xorg-x11 quando non si setta la variabile VIDEO_CARDS (e quindi installa tutti i driver).

----------

